# 3 screens this time, need some quick advice



## SjonRokz4u (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok,
This time I am to provide a live cam mini dv (out with bnc or s-video), a lap top powerpoint (svid and vga out), and dvd with composite out. This will go to a SL 9x12, an up stage center 10.5x14, and a SR 9x12. The signal will flow from the 3 sources to a vid switch, down 300' of rg59 to a tec nek 6 way DA, then sent to 3 projectors. SL and SR are front project, center is rear.This set up worked fine except the laptop which was run out of the svid to switch. The switch will only pass through, so I got ahold of a svid to rca adaptor, but still wont work. Tried direct with the adaptor to the projector and it worked, but not a great picture...... So, what I was wondering is.......If I got a bnc to vga (if it exists) and a composite to vga(if) adaptors and bought a vga to vga swich, and a vga to vga dist amp then went vga to the projectors, with 300' of vga cable inbetween the switch and the DA, would my problem be solved or is it just not that simple?......Thanks


----------



## museav (Jul 2, 2009)

You cannot directly convert VGA and video, you have to either scale video up to VGA or scan convert VGA down to video. Quite frankly, unless you spend a lot on very high quality products, scan converting computer down to composite video, distributing it to multiple projectors and then displaying it on large screens will probably always be of limited quality and there will be some limits even with the best products.

What you probably really need is a seamless switcher and a VGA distribution amplifier, that way you can cleanly switch between sources, obtain an output signal that matches the native resolution of the projectors and then distribute it to all three projectors. However, I don't know if this is an approach that you can budgetarily consider.


----------



## JohnHartman (Jul 2, 2009)

I second what Brad noted. You will need a switcher such as a Image-pro, or pres pro. Which will convert the video up to a computer resolution and then you can run VGA cable to a DA to the projectors and the computer output will look much better. Matching the output resolution to the projector's native resolution will also make your set-up easier.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 2, 2009)

Also, VGA is more expensive on the whole as VGA is made up of 14 cables (only 7 are used) but even so, and VGA takes a heavier toll when being run long distances. 

It is possible to turn your S-Vid or RCA into a VGA but not through adapters, as VGA is composite video, and S-Vid/RCA aren't. Marketek makes a cheap(ish) one, JoyMate Video to VGA ($84.99) that will do it, at a resoloution of 640x480.

They also make cheap(ish) VGA distribution amps, and also send me the same catalogue about 3 times a year...
Nick


----------



## mnfreelancer (Jul 3, 2009)

Depending on the run of the show and your budget you might consider renting such a piece of equipment. My company rents an Extron USP-405 scaler/switcher/signal processor that would do what you need for about $150/day. Depending on the vendors in your area you might be able to get it even cheaper if you're non-profit. We get about $250 for the more advanced Barco Presentation Pro that would do what you need and then some. Call around and you may be surprised.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, if hire is an option ask around for a Multi Format Switcher,
Something like a V440 HD by Edirol would be great for such a situation.
Nick


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 8, 2009)

The problem that you are encountering is more than trying to fit a square peg into a round hole. Adapters fix the first step of moving signal from one place to the other, but in the end, you need to change your signal as well. The video processor in your projector is able to utilize many different types of video signals, but it needs to understand what it is getting. What you are calling BNC (which refers to the connector, like RCA) is actually a composite video signal. All of your chroma and luma information is being sent down a single line. With S-video, you are dividing that information. That information is further divided when you use component video. The other problem that you will run into, is how the sync is handled. Many of the video scalers that have been mentioned have a signal auto-acquire. This helps when you don't know what type of signal that you are sending it. Even with that, you need to know how to connect your equipment. For instance, many scalers only have one type of input, the D-sub 15, commonly known as a VGA connector. Obviously you would need an adapter for your composite, s-video, or component video signal. For that you would want a break-out cable like this (note that this one has BNC ends and comes with "bullet" adapters for RCA). The composite signal would use the green (as well as your adapted s-video signal). The component would use the red, blue, and green respectively. It has five wires since you may have some equipment that will send the horizontal and vertical sync down those lines. 

I agree with museav that you would do better by scaling your lower quality composite images up and sending your signal down VGA cables instead of downgrading your computer signal and sending it as composite video. If you search the forum, you will find many recomendations for scaler devices including TVOne, Barco/Folsom, Analog Way, FSR, and many others.


----------

